# GAME Event Celebi (Win2011 ID)



## JasonBurrows (Feb 24, 2011)

If anyone gets this Event Celebi, I kindly request you please trade it temporarily so that I can clone it twice for my versions of Pok?mon Black and Pok?mon White.
I'll be doing the cloning on Pok?mon HeartGold and in return for letting me do this, I'll trade two Event Celebi's back to you for any random Pok?mon if you get Pok?mon Black and Pok?mon White.

However if anyone knows how to clone that will trade two Event Celebi's, either way will be fine for me. 
If anyone takes up this request, I'll be very appreciative.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 25, 2011)

All I want to do it trade it, clone it, trade it back.


----------



## Jake (Feb 25, 2011)

How do you clone it?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 25, 2011)

Action Replay. 
Do you have one Bidoof?


----------



## Jake (Feb 25, 2011)

No, but Andy (Fillfall) is getting some, when he gets back you should ask him for one.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 25, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> No, but Andy (Fillfall) is getting some, when he gets back you should ask him for one.


Actually, talking about FillFall, he did actually offer me one.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 26, 2011)

I will still accept FillFall's offer when he gets back on TBT sometime, but I've Pok?Sav'd a Celebi with GAME's statistics and it's activated the Pok?mon HeartGold event at Ilex Shrine.


----------



## Caius (Feb 26, 2011)

What is this event celebi you speak of. I live pretty closeby gamestop if it's just one of those 'walk in and get' things.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 27, 2011)

Zr388 said:


> What is this event celebi you speak of. I live pretty closeby gamestop if it's just one of those 'walk in and get' things.


 GAME in the UK are having an event same as Gamestop.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 27, 2011)

Zr388 said:


> What is this event celebi you speak of. I live pretty closeby gamestop if it's just one of those 'walk in and get' things.


 Basically you go into Gamestop, fire up your DS with any DS Pokemon game in it, go to Mystery Gift, recieve, wireless, then you'll get it.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll just download the codelist from Action Replay.
Screw travelling to a GAME which is like a ?30 journey for me just to get one Pok?mon.


----------

